# Tyre Age



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,
Just been checking my tyres which are showing definate signs of ageing and I cannot work out the date on them I confident someone will know the answer  
The tyes in question are Michelin campers xc 
215 75 16c the only numbers i can see are
06 542 02
They are on my May 2004 registered Fiat Ace.
The van has done 25000 mls so they could be the originals but surely not if they are 02 tyres as the last digits seem to suggest,
thanks for looking.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you checked both faces of the tyres?
The date is only printed on one side of ours (and it just happens to be on the inside of them!)

I think the format is: 1109 = 11th week of 2009 = March 09

Reason for edit: got my weeks and months mixed up!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That's not the right number the right one only seems to be on one side of the tyre (well they are on mine) 

The one you want is possibly 3 or more likely 4 digits and they are the last numbers in a grouping that starts with DOT.........and ends with 3 or 4 numbers in an oval (I think) imprint. 

But check both side of the tyre it isn't always on the outside unless it is a unidirectional tyre.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

The following website, result of Googling, is interesting...

http://www.austin7.org/tyre_ageing.htm

Clear photos! :wink: Clearly shows the DOT number as mentioned by Hezbez and Stanner.


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Thankyou ive just had a look at the inner side of the tyres( not easy to do) and can clearly see
Dot 5103 so the tyres are getting on for 7 years old and as they are all the same are probably the original ones .
Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

yellowdog said:


> Hi,
> Just been checking my tyres which are showing definate signs of ageing and I cannot work out the date on them I confident someone will know the answer
> The tyes in question are Michelin campers xc
> 215 75 16c the only numbers i can see are
> ...


Get rid of them as soon as possible.

For a start XC campers were not the best. And they have to be over 5 years old.

Get some decent rubbers.

Toyo H 08 Summer about £75 each
Matador MPS 520 Winters around £80 each
Matador MPS 320 MAXILLA M+S All season £85 each
Vredestein COMTRAC WINTER £95 each
All season tyres
Matador MPS 125 All Season £95 easch
Toyo H 09 Winter (116 load index are best) £100 (my recomendation)

Michelin AGILIS CAMPING are around £125 each Unless you can get them for around £100 I would not bother with the expense.

™


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Searching for new tyres has turned into a bit of a nightmare,there are so many to choose from and at wildly differing prices.
One of the difficulties has been finding a 10 ply tyre at a reasonable price ,I dont really want to pay £150 for michellins,there are plenty of others but all seem to be 8 ply, all have a load rating of 113 so the question is do I need 10 ply or will 8 ply be ok ?
Fiat 2.8 3500kg


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

HI Yellowdog,

I've just replaced 4 mich xc camping with Hankook ra08 225/75r16 117 load rating, They were £85 each.

Cheapest Mich Agilis I could find were £175 each, and still only 113 load. 

Will see how the hankooks do, they don't seem any noisier than the mich's.

David


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

Go for the Vredestein COMTRAC WINTER. I have them on the 747 and it no longer spins up with just a hint of wet grass. Fantastic in the snow whilst over skiing this winter. No extra road noise as some have found either.

Whatever you choose if they are 7 years old get them changed regardless of the mileage they all but shot by now but you probably won't be able see.

Regards

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*read*



yellowdog said:


> Searching for new tyres has turned into a bit of a nightmare,there are so many to choose from and at wildly differing prices.
> One of the difficulties has been finding a 10 ply tyre at a reasonable price ,I dont really want to pay £150 for michellins,there are plenty of others but all seem to be 8 ply, all have a load rating of 113 so the question is do I need 10 ply or will 8 ply be ok ?
> Fiat 2.8 3500kg


Why 10 ply? 8 ply is standard commercial tyre.
Did you not read my response above (re 116 load index)?

I have just done a search and found 21 tyres models/brands with 116 load index rating.

™


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi teemyob,
I went to kingsway tyres today and the chap there seemed to think only 10 ply would do ,not surprised really at £150 a go,Can tyre depots order any tyres for me or are they limited as to what brands depending on the company.None of the brands you recommend were mentioned at all.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

do a google search for your size tyres and look for a local or cheaper place to have them fitted i think kwik fit do some cheapish ones and a few other dealers which if not stocked should be able to get them in a couple of days max


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

yellowdog said:


> Hi teemyob,
> I went to kingsway tyres today and the chap there seemed to think only 10 ply would do ,not surprised really at £150 a go,Can tyre depots order any tyres for me or are they limited as to what brands depending on the company.None of the brands you recommend were mentioned at all.


Info here
http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyres.htm

Time to visit another tyre dealer methinks. :?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

yellowdog said:


> Hi teemyob,
> I went to kingsway tyres today and the chap there seemed to think only 10 ply would do ,not surprised really at £150 a go,Can tyre depots order any tyres for me or are they limited as to what brands depending on the company.None of the brands you recommend were mentioned at all.


It is the load rating you must get correct.

You need to make sure the tyres you fit will be able to carry the max plated weight of the axle

Richard...


----------

